
The Seattle Start-Up Index - terpua
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/12/the_seattle_sta.html
======
iseff
Anyone from Seattle active on news.yc?

Ian

~~~
bfioca
We are (<http://www.rescuetime.com>). We're on that list, but higher up (in
the 40s right now I think, but we're gaining!)

